
Twitter Engineering Manager Leaves Company Because of Diversity Issues - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/03/twitter-engineering-manager-leslie-miley-leaves-company-because-of-diversity-issues/#.6qjorz:qgN9
======
jacalata
Their VP seriously wanted to analyse ethnicity by last name? Among other
things, way to completely ignore the existence of people with parents of
different backgrounds, or women who took their husbands name, or anyone
adopted. And then there's the fundamental problems with it...

